# a solid released Knight ,maids and miracles on outhere record a fabuleous box-set



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So i bought this box-set out of the blue, i took risk since this was subject by a good friend clergy man or bishop who work at a records store he find me interresting cd or box-set each month and try to answer my special request ordering god bless this man.

You guys heard or bought this awesome box-set and whant to talk about it hmm?

p.s if yah like me a bit join my groups on TC ipromess to behave be proffessional and nicer care for you guys on talk classical please join in horde lol


:tiphat:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Although I had to decipher the original post (I assume the poster is not an English speaker, or has a very bad keyboard), I did get the idea. I was able to find samples of the CD by La Reverdie, called Knights, Maids and Miracles. I was sufficiently impressed that I bought the CD, but will have to wait for it to arrive in the mail. I thank deprofundis for the recommendation. (In fact, I bought several other CDs from the same group, so I shall have a La Reverdie reverie.)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Guys go run at your record store or order it , this box-set is a gem to cherrish, deprofundis imperatively order you to check it out,it's aesome, package nice presentation nice bookleet , a wide selection of artist and a lot of anonymous pearl for ancient lore , buy this if yah see it,quite epic journey of 5 cd you will be on for the joyride of your life, if you like medieval music you own it to yourself to purchased this, do you trust me?


----------

